# Questions for breeders



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in school for graphic design and am creating a fake advertising campaign and, of course, I chose to become a hedgehog breeder and promote my hedgies! :lol: 

So I have a couple questions for breeders on how they advertise their hedgies, figured some real info would be helpful. 

1 - What forms of advertising do you use to promote your breeding program (flyers, posters, website, facebook, etc.), and which do you find most effective?

2 - Do you do primarily local business or do you deal with people from a good distance away?

3 - Cross promotion: Do you do free cross promotion (my banner on your site, yours on mine) or do you have a fee?



Right now I'm thinking the internet will be where 90% of my 'money' is going.
Thanks!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Most of inquiries come from the breeder listing on the main Hedgehog Central site. After that, we get a decent bit from posting flyers in the area. When we were posting them they were definitely getting noticed, but between rainy weather and not needing to put much effort into the advertising for the last month or two, we haven't been posting them lately.

I promote other breeders or products on my site for free - breeders I work with personally or products that I want to support.

We also hand out a lot of cards, any opportunity we get, and have a facebook page, and of course the website, which is my pride and joy.


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Whoops, I didn't even think of the breeder listings here! derp. :roll: 
And it looks like I was good to ask, I didn't allocate much resources to posters as I didn't think they would generate interest, I'll have to bump that up a bit.
Your site is gorgeous, I have a soft spot for gray and blue. <3

Thanks so much!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Flyers work really well at key locations, namely local colleges and pet stores. We also take our hedgehogs everywhere, which gives us a lot of opportunity to talk to people and advertise ourselves directly when people come up to talk to us about them - which they always do.

And thanks! I went with what appeals to me most personally, but tried to still keep it easy to read and not too "harsh". Our business cards use the same colors.


----------

